# Garage/Barn Combo?



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

Has anyone built one of these? Or have an example?

Here's my story (I will try to keep it short):

Hubby and I will be building a house soon on 2 acres of land. We currently have one horse, but would potentially have 2 at the most. We would like to build a "barn" (I just would like 2 stalls, a grooming area/wash rack, and a feed room/tack room) and garage (think more like shop than typical garage) combo. 

My husband has a racecar and we also have a boat. In my mind I am thinking one side would have the stalls, etc and the rest would just be mainly open space, maybe one lift for a car, but mostly just open space to store the racecar, boat and car trailer.

Has anyone done this or seen this? I have Googled it up, but have yet to find pictures, examples or plans of this...


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

Think something like this:

http://static.auctionservices.com/images/3341683/Barn_Garage_259_large.jpg

With the barn side on the left (the roof would probably need to be higher) and the garage part on the right. I like how this has separate doors for each section.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Just build it much bigger than you think you will need. I have added on to mine 3 times. You will put way more in there like hay, tractor or mower. In my shop/barn the tack room is on the left and it has heat and ac, the horse stalls are behind that,the over head door is the wash stall, the large part is for hay, tractor, horse trailer, misc and truck, the right section being built is heated and aircondition where I would put my race car if I had one. It originally was a dog kennel


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice! Thanks for the description and pictures!!

I really do have something in my head already which I guess could make it easier or harder depending...

I will try to rough sketch something.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

We have a barn/garage combo. It was a big ol barn and someone tore down half the barn and added a garage.


----------

